# Unhappy legs



## Cecilia (Mar 10, 2013)

Our 8 year old Golden (Maximus) has been having problems standing up... It all started Saturday after we took him to the groomer.... I noticed that when we went to pick him up he did not stand up happily like he always does... came back home and spent the rest of the day sleeping which is something he normally does..... until I called him to go for a walk and he did not move, just stared at me and I knew, I knew by the look in his eyes that something was wrong.... When he tried to stand up, his back legs started to shake but he managed to walk.... he has been doing the same thing all day today.... it seems that every time he has to climb or do something that puts pressure on his back legs..... he struggles.... but then he walks just fine.... 
Im planning on taking him to the vet tomorrow.....
It breaks my heart to see him like this.... I keep on thinking ...What happened? He was just fine before the grooming..... did he fall from the table? is this a sign of arthritis or hip dysplasia.... or maybe even a pulled muscle whenever he had to jump in to the suv to go to the groomer... I have been wondering..... Is he too young for any of the above or maybe not....
I would appreciate any advice,
Thank you!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like something happened at the groomers, especially since he was fine before going there. I would be giving them a call, as well as your vet.


----------



## Cecilia (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, Charliethree! I will do so!!! Can't wait to call them up!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate to tell you this, but the same thing happened to Jorgee after taking her to PetSmart to be groomed. They never said anything happened. Our Vet practically begged us to never take her to Petsmart/co for grooming ever again, we never did. 

He thought maybe they had her jump out of the washing tub onto a wet floor and she did the splits and hurt her back. I don't know what happened but she was fine before she went.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This is why I never take Max anywhere and leave him. 
I'm praying this turns out okay!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wondering the same. I really hope they would have told you if he had fallen. But I would call them for sure.

Hope it is something easily treatable.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope he's ok, please let us know after you see the Vet. I am too paranoid to drop mine off and leave them. Not everybody should work with animals unfortunately.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am thinking the same, you just don't know what happens when someone else is in charge. Hoping everything turns out ok, please let us know.


----------

